# Miami FL



## Bill (Dec 18, 2012)

I have my Amtrak trip planned out from Cincinnati Oh to Alexandria Va and then to Miami Fl my final destination..question.

I wanna do a supervised tour by bus or just thought of this..cruise to Key West FL for two handicapped,can still walk but stairs and any distance is not gonna happen.

I have ridden on Amtrak many a time to the west but this will be my first time east and south so that aspect is not a problem.

I have no interest in Miami but Key west looks interesting and am looking at third week of january to second week of february.

Thanks...


----------



## Rail Freak (Dec 18, 2012)

Just a thought to throw gas on the fire! Silver Meteor or Star with the bus (very nice charter busses) to Fort Myers, then take the Key West Express to Key West???? ( Google Key West Express)

Have Fun


----------



## Bill (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks Freak...

I will have to look into that a bit more,it was something I did not know existed but we are a bit handicapped in walking so I really make sure of our plans

My traveling partner refuses to do the handicap room to go west as she likes the community dinning room as I do and we can do it on the single level cars on these routes so I will look into it more Freak,our options are open after january 10th...have to see if I get a new knee


----------



## KWBud (Dec 24, 2012)

Although I live in Key West, I don't have any mobility problems, so take this for what it's worth. Unless you want to use taxis a lot, I imagine it would be very difficult to get around town. Good parking near where most people want to go is expensive, if you can get it.



Rail Freak said:


> Just a thought to throw gas on the fire! Silver Meteor or Star with the bus (very nice charter busses) to Fort Myers, then take the Key West Express to Key West???? ( Google Key West Express)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When the ferry docks there is a big crowd of people getting off and with it a lot of confusion. At the terminal, there is an electric rental car place and pedi-cabs and with luck there might be a taxi. If you book a hotel with shuttle service and let them know about your mobility issues ahead of time, they may send the shuttle to pick you up. You could also call a cab as the boat is docking and they can send one.

There are several sightseeing operations, but your best choice would be one of the Trollies that allow you to get off and on all day. That cuts way down on the walking.

There is a Greyhound that comes down from Miami and terminates at the Key West Airport which has much better transportation options than the Ferry Terminal.

However, if you really want to see the Keys as opposed to merely traveling to Key West, your best bet is to rent a car and take a leisurely drive down the Keys. There is a lot to see along the trip and you have the flexibility of having a car once you get here.

By the way, the library in Key West has a wing dedicated to Key West History and there is an incredible amount of information about the Oversea Railroad to Key West. Tom Hambright is the historian there and is extremely helpful.

--

Bud


----------



## Bill (Dec 25, 2012)

Thanks Bud...I am looking into tour buses from Miami to Key West so I can really enjoy the area.I really don't want to drive around

A cruise ship was just an after thought as I have never been on one...looking at a few hotel prices there...I don't think we can afford the night stay.

I still wanna see the place,I have heard it is beautiful especially the road going there...I am still in the planning stage but thanks for the info


----------



## Bill (Jan 19, 2013)

Well it looks like we can't go till after the first week of february. My partner has to have the battery replaced in her pacemaker and then a checkup seven days later.We are going to Key west by bus,seems to be the way to go.We might stay the night if our travel agent can get us a motel within our budget

Looking forward to this trip as it will be all new Amtrak miles to us. 

I changed drugs for my knee and think I can push a wheel chair around now.


----------



## MARC Rider (Sep 14, 2014)

We're thinking of taking a vacation to Miami Beach, riding down on the Silver Meteor/silver star. Our plan would be to obtain a rental car upon arrival, as we will be visiting other places in South Florida (the Everglades, the Keys, etc.) From what I can see on Google Maps, the Amtrak station is in roughly the same general location as the airport, which would be an excellent place to pick up and drop off a rental car. However, the station is still a decent distance away. I've read that you can get up further up the line (like Hollywood or Ft. Lauderdale) and take a commuter train right into the airport. On the other hand, the Silver trains are scheduled to arrive at 6 - 7 PM, so if they're running a bit late, maybe the commuter train service will be sketchy or non-existent. Does this mean that we should plan on paying for a taxi from amtrak to the airport? If so, how much does the taxi cost? On the outbound trip, do any of the rental companies have a deal like Hertz has in Savannah were you can drop your car off at the train station, leave your keys with the station agent, and have Hertz (or other rental companies) send you a statement by email?


----------



## BrianPR3 (Sep 14, 2014)

if im not mistaken the amtrak station at MIA airport is not open yet?


----------



## blueman271 (Sep 15, 2014)

The Miami station is still in the old location at NW 37th St. The quickest way to get to the airport is to take a cab from the station, which should take about 20 minutes. The cheapest way is to walk the quarter of a mile from the Amtrak station to the Metrorail-Tri-Rail transfer station and take Metrorail. The walk however, is through an industrial area that can be best described as shady, so if you don't mind spending a few extra dollars I would recommend the cab or Tri-Rail. You could get off the train one stop before Miami, at Hollywood, and take Tri-Rail to the Hialeah Market station. From there you would take a shuttle bus to the airport and then the MIA Mover from the airport to the car rental center. Honestly the cab is the easiest way to go, especially if you aren't familiar with the area.

Eventually Amtrak, Tri-Rail, Metrorail, Greyhound, and rental cars will all be under the same roof at Miami Central station. As of today the Metrorail and rental car portions are open and operating but the rest isn't yet. And since it is Dade County who knows when the rest will actually open.


----------

